# sugarglidder is coming for deliveries on sunday may 18th



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I will post my list lasted tonight but please only email as I get that right away

Thanks

John 
[email protected]


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello ill be stopping at all the normal places

Mississauga on whittle road from 830-915am
Weston road and 401 at staples 1015-11am
Scarborough kennedy commons 1130-2pm


I will be in my new van! A dark blue dodge caravan! Same spot out in the parking lot by pet smart!

FROZEN FOOD by preorder only please all are $5/lb or 5 lbs for $20 limited quantities

Bloodworms
krill
red shrimp
daphnia

Baby brine shrimp $12/lb
baby brine shrimp cube packs $2 each


IF ITS NOT ON THE LIST JUST ASK I MAY HAVE IT 



FLAKES
spirulina flake $14/lb
brine shrimp flake $14/lb
earthworm flake $16/lb
color flake $14/lb

PELLETS

1. 5mm krill pellet $5/ lb
6mm krill pellet $5/lb limited quantity
Algae wafers $12/lb hopefully 
earthworm sticks $14/lb
veggie with calcium sticks $14/lb
50 microns golden pearl $32/lb $8. 75/ 1/4lb
100-200 golden pearl same price
300-500 golden pearl same price

New life spectrum limited quantities only available by the pound if ordered
Growth pails 1600 grams $60 $19/lb
1 mm cichlid formula 2000 grams $60 $15/lb
2 mm medium fish formula 2000 grams $60 $15/lb
3 mm thera a large fish formula 2000 grams $60 not avalible by the pound


Cascade heaters most avalible

50 watt $15
100 watt $15.50
150 watt $16
200 watt $17
300 watt $19


Jager heaters ask for what is left not to sure 


Hydro sponge filters

Mini $7.50
#1 $7.50
#2 $8
#4 $9
#5 $10.50 

Just sponge

Mini $1.75
#1 $2 .00
#2 $3.00
#4 $4. 00
#5 $4. 75


Caves quantity discounts apply
Handmade bn pleco caves $6
1 1/2" euro D shape cave $7
2" euro D shape cave $9
2" round cave $60
Handmade split caves $75
Double calvus cave $7
Single calvus cave $6 2 for $10
Terra cotta medium round cave $6
terra cotta discus cone $11
White discus cones 3 types available $10
1 1/2" square cave $6


Aquaclear 110 $80 Ltd
Aquaclear 70 $65 Ltd

Aqueon 10-20 gallon filter hob $12



Thanks 


John


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Please email me if you need anything! If you have my number text as well

Thanks

John


----------

